# Blazer Drive by Kishimoto Seishi (Mangaka of 666 Satan)



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 18, 2008)

​
in here



			
				MangaNews said:
			
		

> Kodansha is starting a new shounen magazine, titled Monthly Shounen Rival. The magazine will debut April 4th. According to the editor-in-chief, Masahiro Nouchi, the existence of a "rival" is important to the growth of every boy. The title intend for manga where protagonists challenge their rivals and games. If you ask me, I think we can expect lots of sports manga coming form Kodansha.



New Magazine = Monthly


----------



## Zaru (Mar 18, 2008)

I hope it's not too realistic / "down to earth", because frankly, Seishi's character drawings aren't the highest quality ever, but when he draws huge places, backgrounds, and fancy things like beasts and o-parts, his strength as an artist is displayed.


----------



## Zoe (Mar 18, 2008)

I like some of his character designs better than Masashi's, but that plot description sounds so dull x_x


----------



## Taleran (Mar 18, 2008)

hey look its a color inverted naruto....


----------



## Zaru (Mar 18, 2008)

Well character designs =/= character drawings. Something about the way he draws people just irks me.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 18, 2008)

666 satan is such a lame manga, this must be epic.


----------



## Zoe (Mar 18, 2008)

Taleran said:


> hey look its a color inverted naruto....



I can't say I see the resemblence.

It looks too much like Jio though.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 18, 2008)

Zoe said:


> I can't say I see the resemblence.
> 
> It looks too much like Jio though.


I'd say that's Sora


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 18, 2008)

It doesn't look like Naruto at all... Jio though, yes.


----------



## Master Bait (Mar 18, 2008)

Jio and Naruto do look the same... somehow.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 18, 2008)

Never liked 666 Satan, so I doubt I'll check this out


----------



## Gary (Mar 18, 2008)

may begood since i like 666 satan


----------



## Dio Brando (Mar 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I hope it's not too realistic / "down to earth", because frankly, Seishi's character drawings aren't the highest quality ever, but when he draws huge places, backgrounds, and fancy things like beasts and o-parts, his strength as an artist is displayed.


Agreed



Parallax said:


> Never liked 666 Satan, so I doubt I'll check this out



Given it's incredibly bad ending, I doubt I'll bother with this one. There is only so much Kishi I can handle.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 18, 2008)

5 bucks these 2 people don't really exist and they're one manga artists that can change appearance


----------



## Dio Brando (Mar 18, 2008)

Twins don't need to change appearance.


----------



## Aldric (Mar 18, 2008)

Taleran said:


> 5 bucks these 2 people don't really exist and they're one manga artists that can change appearance



They're just genjutsu


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 18, 2008)

I must say this is kinda epic 



I'm... interested.


----------



## Zoe (Mar 18, 2008)

/sighs

I predict nothing but tournament fights :\


----------



## Felix (Mar 18, 2008)

He is reusing the same design he used for Jio? Whoa
Talking about ripping off HIMSELF :S


----------



## Sin (Mar 18, 2008)

I didn't read 666 Satan because of all the bashing the ending got, but I'll definitely check out some of these manga. I can't believe the Fairy Tail author is doing ANOTHER manga. This could be interesting.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm looking forward to this, I hope he doesn't make it go downhill like he did to 666 Satan.


----------



## Batman (Mar 18, 2008)

^^ I am too. I really like his art style. I just hope he picked up some of his brother's writing chops.

Character Design is clearly a rip off of Nelly. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 18, 2008)

I am interested in... dragonslayer 

yep the ending was way too rushed in 666 satan


----------



## Capacity (Mar 18, 2008)

very interesting, i will be reading this


----------



## sayewonn (Mar 18, 2008)

I'll give this an honest to god shot. I could really care less about any similarities to previous works so long as the current one stands on its own.


----------



## fxu (Mar 19, 2008)

One of the many translators at my disposal :

<Mel_Luvz_Anime>	first line says "near future stacker battle"
<Mel_Luvz_Anime>	stacker or sticker, i dont know the story
<Mel_Luvz_Anime>	Pasting stickers on the on the body results in the user having various attributes, their abilities are demonstrated by sticking tattoo's on the guys known as "blazer", a fantasy battle unfolds
<Mel_Luvz_Anime>	thats what i understood so far, seems strange to me though


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Mar 19, 2008)

Hatifnatten said:


> I'd say that's Sora



I don't see it


----------



## Sin (Mar 19, 2008)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> I don't see it


He sure reminds me of this guy tho: 

Link


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Mar 19, 2008)

The clothes and the character design kinda looks like Kingdom Hearts, it looks like third rate crap, giant sword, idiotic clothes that don't serve a purpose, just like KH2 (the first one was awesome though). Looks like PHAIlure.


----------



## Springlake (Mar 19, 2008)

Sin said:


> He sure reminds me of this guy tho:
> 
> DA Link



Might be because it's the same guy who did them both


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 19, 2008)

@mongoloid ghome - don't bash KH


----------



## Zaru (Mar 19, 2008)

So basically stickers instead of o-parts

LOL


----------



## Muk (Mar 19, 2008)

*Monster Hunter Orage*, by Hiro Mashima (Rave, Monster Soul, Fairy Tail) (image and info)

this i would read XDDD

hmm as for kishimoto's story ... maybe if it is a good start or something, but usally the first chapter is longer and has more elements XDDD


----------



## louis (Mar 19, 2008)

Muk said:


> *Monster Hunter Orage*, by Hiro Mashima (Rave, Monster Soul, Fairy Tail) (image and info)
> 
> this i would read XDDD
> 
> hmm as for kishimoto's story ... maybe if it is a good start or something, but usally the first chapter is longer and has more elements XDDD



I agree, I'm more interested in Hunter Orage then Blazer drive

Hiro Mashima mangas are all pretty good.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 19, 2008)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> The clothes and the character design kinda looks like Kingdom Hearts, it looks like third rate crap, giant sword, idiotic clothes that don't serve a purpose, just like KH2 (the first one was awesome though). Looks like PHAIlure.


KH is a parody, it's not taking itself serious with all those things. Though this one does, I agree that sword and clothes are idiotic, and there just for being there. Still, I think he learned something from 666 satan, because as I think he was tired of 666 after first few months. Come to think - first Naruto chapter was where he was a demon fox detective


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 19, 2008)

Eh, premise seems kind of boring but I'll probably give it a try just to be fair.


----------



## Cochise (Mar 19, 2008)

Character designs are generic to say the least.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2008)

Stickers? Dear god Seishi, you can do better.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Apr 4, 2008)

anything new on this stickers seem dumb but maybe he'll make it interesting?


----------



## Lenalee (Apr 4, 2008)

Though I never finished it, I did enjoy what I read of 666 Satan. I'll probably look into this at some point.


----------



## Tay (Apr 5, 2008)

I really hope this turns out good.
I do admit the stickers seem kinda lame, but I have faith.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I hope it's not too realistic / "down to earth", because frankly, Seishi's character drawings aren't the highest quality ever, but when he draws huge places, backgrounds, and fancy things like beasts and o-parts, his strength as an artist is displayed.






Hatifnatten said:


> I must say this is kinda epic
> 
> 
> 
> I'm... interested.



You're safe Zaru.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 5, 2008)

ill check it out, i loved 666 satan better than naruto, with the exception of the ending of course, i dont see it as a problem of using a similar looking character, thats just a preference thing by the artist, besides natsu from fairy tail looks like luffy and doesnt take away from it


----------



## Cipher (Apr 5, 2008)

Hmm... I'd bet that it was so that Seishi could prepare for this was the reason that 666 Satan had such a rushed and poorly made ending.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 5, 2008)

thats possible , but he shouldnt have rushed it oh well, hopefully this one will be good


----------



## Jenna Berry (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm gonna have to read before I judge.
Although.. stickers.. D:



Felix said:


> He is reusing the same design he used for Jio? Whoa
> Talking about ripping off HIMSELF :S


Artists reusing character designs in different ways isn't really that uncommon. :/


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Apr 9, 2008)

Isn't the sharingan the symbol of Okinawa or something?

Anyway, it looks pretty good actually.  I kinda expected something worse, especially the stickers. 
Well, they do remind me of O-parts, but I'm fine with them.


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeh, it didnt suck as much as I expected but loads of characters reminded me of character designs from 666 Satan. I can only hope that his art style develops more over the series.

But all in all not so bad, the stickers worked different to what I imagined which trust me is only a good thing.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 9, 2008)

fxu said:


> does anybody notice something familiar ?
> 
> Next to the guy on the right ... no way, could that be the tomoes from the sharingan ? XD



Those symbols existed long before Kishimoto was even born.


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 9, 2008)

Looking forward to this. I liked 666Statan sure it wasn't a masterpiece but it was enjoyable to read shame that near the end it was rushed as hell guess he either was tired of it and wanted to start a new manga or he was told by the publisher that the series has to come to an end because it wasn't popular so he rushed the final 1/3 of the story.


----------



## fxu (Apr 9, 2008)

Zoe said:


> Those symbols existed long before Kishimoto was even born.



I know ... but still.

Coincidence that his brother is using the symbols as well, eh ?


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 9, 2008)

Well, they are twin brothers, what's wrong with ripping each other?

btw fxu, is binktopia going to pick this series? Just wondering...


----------



## Sin (Apr 9, 2008)

fxu said:


> I know ... but still.
> 
> Coincidence that his brother is using the symbols as well, eh ?


Is Binktopia scanning this series at all fxu?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2008)

> Coincidence that his brother is using the symbols as well, eh ?





> Well, they are twin brothers, what's wrong with ripping each other?



*Gets out his first volume of 666 Satan*

In Seishi's own words:



> Theres something im often asked in my fan letters, actually im always asked about this!! People keep telling me that my drawings are similar to Masahi, the author of Naruto. Some people have even said as much as me being a copycat!! I was born as his younger twin brother, so it must be because the same things that influenced him as a child have influenced me. We look the same too, but to make things simple, im better looking then him.


----------



## fxu (Apr 9, 2008)

Ye, I believe we're doing the first chapter and stuff.

I can't give a date as to when it'll be out since we're also gonna be doing Holy Talker and Monster Hunter Orage.

Each of these are around 80 pages, and we're coming to the end of the week, shonen jump is right around the corner .... so we'll see XD


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 9, 2008)

lol the unoriginality is annoying me. That nose tweak thing was the same thing ruby did with her father and sasuke did with itachi, the second main character girl looks like an orange haired ruby and the main character is a copy of jio as well..


----------



## Zoe (Apr 9, 2008)

Really?  I forgot that about Ruby.

I thought it was really cute, "hanamizu STOP"


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 9, 2008)

Hanamizu stop?


----------



## Shade (Apr 9, 2008)

Never read 666Satan so this should be original to me.


----------



## Zoe (Apr 9, 2008)

Niabingi said:


> Hanamizu stop?



Doesn't sound so cute in English, but it's "snot, STOP."  Definitely the kind of thing you would say to an upset child.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 11, 2008)

Just read it... Wow, Sheishi is sooo tasteles - design, names, characters...
It's the same as 666, nothing improved...

*Trashes*


----------



## Jotun (Apr 12, 2008)

666 Stickers.

He's starting to turn out like that Fairy Tale/Rave Master dude.

Kids eat that stuff up though I guess.


----------



## FBI Agent (Apr 12, 2008)

yesterday I read it.. and got bored... what a fucking lame...


----------



## Fay (Apr 19, 2008)

My thoughts:
-design looks like Jio but cooler
-He uses lightning??! Cool!

I might check it out.


----------



## HKN (Apr 19, 2008)

i think the main character look like the fusion between Sasuke and Naruto


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

I lost motivation to read after 20 pages


----------



## Felix (Apr 19, 2008)

It bored me a bit... 
Then again, so did 666 Satan, but then it got a bit better


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 19, 2008)

It's a very bad manga - just like 666 Satan was.


----------



## Batman (Apr 19, 2008)

The art was good.  But the story.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 19, 2008)

XD... i can see Seishi thinking "well... poke in the forehead is taken... I know! I'll use the closest spot!, with a twist of course" ...

but the concept is good for what 666 satan weapons were... and it's obvious he really likes balls as a transportation medium XD...


----------



## Masurao (Apr 19, 2008)

While I actually liked 666 Satan...I read this and stopped after about 10 pages.


----------



## Kimi Sama (Apr 19, 2008)

I can't even bring myself to read this series. I got as far as the blurb on the front page about it focusing on super powered stickers and that was the end for me. I'm _sure_ that won't be used as a gimmick to push a new collectable on Japanese kids -_-

666 had some great characters and a pretty fresh take on angels and demons and such. I loved that series right up until the last chapter, wherein he completely butchered everything he'd been building up.

And he rushed to that ending so he could write a series about _Mystickers?_ 

Plus looking at the colour spread he hasn't even moved on in style or even really designed new characters. The lead looks like Jio without his white hair, and that other guy even has a fire sword exactly like Jin's.

What are you doing, Seishi mate?

I hope this series gets canceled in about 2 weeks and he realises he's an ass, and then writes something good.



Jotun said:


> 666 Stickers.
> 
> He's starting to turn out like that Fairy Tale/Rave Master dude.
> 
> Kids eat that stuff up though I guess.



Difference being that Fairy Tale is similar to Rave, but a lot better. Mashima's art and character designs are much better, and the plot and characterisation are too.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

This is kinda like what happened to Watsuki after the awesome series Kenshin.

He wrote a fail manga about the wild west which got canceled after 3 volumes


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> This is kinda like what happened to Watsuki after the awesome series Kenshin.
> 
> He wrote a fail manga about the wild west which got canceled after 3 volumes


Well Buso Renkin was pretty decent


----------



## Zaru (Apr 19, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Well Buso Renkin was pretty decent



That came AFTERWARDS. And he's been doing nothing ever since, I don't want that to happen to seishi.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2008)

Ah I remember Gun Blaze West, it was one of the first Mangas I bought.

As for this, I was a big fan of 666, but this was just plain awful. Im sorry but wtf shit was all that sticker crap about? Half the events that happened were out of the Naruto and the ending was just stupid. Plain awful. Seishi stop this shit nao and do something better.

Anyway I give every manga about three chapters to catch my attention before I give up so we'll just see. Seishi is a decent mangaka so hopefully the next chapter will be better, Im not crossing any fingers tho.



> And he rushed to that ending so he could write a series about Mystickers?



Most likely the publishers wanted some names behind their new publication so they probably forced Seishi to end the 666. No mangaka would intentionally fuck up their own manga so badly.


----------



## Tay (Apr 19, 2008)

I actually liked it.
Can't wait for the next Chapter.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 19, 2008)

Read first chapter and it wasnt that bad once you forget there using stickers.

His brother could have had more potential but oh well.


----------



## Batman (Apr 19, 2008)

I'll probably get into it later. His stories tend to feel very similar to other famous stories at the head, but then branch into their own. At least 666 satan did, to some extent. But that being said it fell like he started out too big or too scattered to maintain such big ideas. He's missing the writing chops.


----------



## kunaitoe (Apr 20, 2008)

I thought it was pretty good, the last part of the chapter was interesting too. There seems to be alot of set up already for many things.


----------



## Kimi Sama (Apr 20, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Most likely the publishers wanted some names behind their new publication so they probably forced Seishi to end the 666. No mangaka would intentionally fuck up their own manga so badly.




I hope that was the case rather than Seishi just rushing it on his own. Or worse yet, actualy trying to do a decent ending and thinking that was it.

I suppose it's possible this manga will get good. That sword guy looks cool.

On the other hand it's going to have to be a masterpiece to overshadow the fact it's about _stickers_. 

Relics of an ancient civilization powered by the spirit of certain people? Win. Starts off as a sci-fi plot device and ends up having a lot of deph to it.

"Sticker styled drive system" is just fail. That's never going to get any less lame no matter how many explosions he draws.

I suppose it's only fair I do actualy read the content though. I'll try this issue and next issue since it's a monthly


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 20, 2008)

that first chapter was blah, the art designs look exactly like 666...not only that, but there are too many cliches..starting with that big brother element where they touch their forehead/pinkyswear/flick and then they go emo after the self sacrificial thing..its been done many times in 666 and for it to happen in the first chapter makes warning bells go off in my head that seishi is reusing stale ideas still thinking they're fresh


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 20, 2008)

I haven't read this yet but I'm feeling this is shit.

So wait...not only is his design the same as 666 Satan, but it's about FUCKING STICKERS?!

He must be smoking that bad shit he smoked when he made the final 666 Satan chapter.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 20, 2008)

its not about stickers...its about MY-STICKERS!


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> I haven't read this yet but I'm feeling this is shit.
> 
> So wait...not only is his design the same as 666 Satan, but it's about FUCKING STICKERS?!
> 
> He must be smoking that bad shit he smoked when he made the final 666 Satan chapter.



Not him.

The guys in charge that actually accept such an idea or create it.


----------



## Protect_The_Butter (Apr 20, 2008)

I read it. I'll give it time. It could be good. He's was a bit cliche in this first chapter though. I liked that bow thing.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 21, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> its not about stickers...its about MY-STICKERS!


It's not about MY-STICKERS... it's about MYSTICKERS!


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Apr 21, 2008)

Somehow i get the impression that what actually happened was Kishimoto was working on 666 Satan when they ask him if he can finish it up quickly and start working on another title for them. He answers that he doesn't have any ideas, 666 Satan was something he spent a lot of time thinking about and working on even before he started drawing. The publisher says that's not a problem. They can let an editor come up with the concept.

And thus Blazer Drive begun.


----------



## p-lou (Apr 21, 2008)

Kitty Litter said:


> I haven't read this yet but I'm feeling this is shit.
> 
> So wait...not only is his design the same as 666 Satan, but it's about FUCKING STICKERS?!
> 
> He must be smoking that bad shit he smoked when he made the final 666 Satan chapter.



Not only for the last chapter, but I think he was smoking it ever since he decided to put a time skip in there.  That manga really died from there.

As far as this thing goes, I couldn't get more than 10 pages in.  While I think the style is cool, it is practically the same as 666 Satan, the main guy looks almost exactly like Jio, and I couldn't buy into the sticker things.


----------



## Godot (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok, i read the first chapter. The idea of the mystickers is quite lame, but i liked Seishi's execution of the idea. It wasn't as bad as people were making it out to be. I might continue to read this for the lulz.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 21, 2008)

if you read DeadMan Wonderland or Psyren, then you really don't have much grounds to flame this manga. i predict a 11 chapter trend to see if this manga does well, oh yeah i stop keeping up with 666 satan long before it started to end, like before the timeskip lol.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 21, 2008)

dead man wonderland is cool, psyren's art was too generic for me. 
blazer drive looks ok, I probably won't keep reading it though.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2008)

Deadman Wonderland atleast has a decent premise, interesting art and Shiro. Blazer Drive has a bunch of characters that I can't even remember. And I read it yesterday.

As for Psyren, well atleast the first 3 or so chapter were pretty good.


----------



## FBI Agent (Apr 21, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Most likely the publishers wanted some names behind their new publication so they probably forced Seishi to end the 666. No mangaka would intentionally fuck up their own manga so badly.



yes I am sure it was Square Enix's choice.. 

Soul Eater is more popular than 666 Satan in japan


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 21, 2008)

Square huh...maybe they finally realized that 666 wasn't being very profitable for sales, but then again i'm sure its sales were even more than what this is going to be


----------



## Tomorrow King (Apr 21, 2008)

Ludwig Kakumei

Blazer Drive

Seishi Kishimoto's new manga titled 'Blazer Drive'. All in all, it's pretty cool (the first chapter that is); at first, I wasn't sure as it it seemed like it would basically be a giant game of tag, but later on it becomes way cooler. A lot of shots, however, Daichi (the protagonist) looks exactly like Jio from Seishi's past work, 666 Satan (facial features especially). 

First chapter, I'd rate it probably a 3.2/5 definately. Some repetitive dialogue and a lot of unnecessary stuff thrown in. A lot of potential though. I'm definately looking forward to this series.​











That's what I psoted on BF


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 21, 2008)

lol BF...BA is where its at


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Apr 22, 2008)

I actually liked it. Yes, it started out seeming kind of cliche and lame. Yes, the designs look very similar to the 666 Satan ones.

But in the end, I wound up finding the first chapter to be pretty good. I'll be checking this series out to see what Kishimoto does with it.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 22, 2008)

Lot of hate in here.lol I thought it was nice chapter. I didn't really stick to 666, so this one I'll definitely give it a shot.


----------



## serger989 (Apr 28, 2008)

Kimi Sama said:


> I hope that was the case rather than Seishi just rushing it on his own. Or worse yet, actualy trying to do a decent ending and thinking that was it.
> 
> I suppose it's possible this manga will get good. That sword guy looks cool.
> 
> ...



What you said reminded me of Tales of Symphonia with the Ex Gems being made from humans, that would be cool.


----------



## fxu (Apr 28, 2008)

Lol, Binktopia still has to release the first chapter XD

We'll be picking up this series along with Holy Talker and Monster Hunter Orage...


Nooooow, if we could just get some decent translations :x


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2008)

I was wandering when Holy Talker would be released, I can't find a scan anywhere:S


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 28, 2008)

I just read Blazer Drive and it wasn't too bad.  Though what people said about it is justified.   The main character does look like the older Jio.  

But then again, most mangakas tend to reuse their character designs over and over again.   Rumiko reused her Ranma Characters in Inyuasha, Kentaro reused his Black Cat characters in To-Love Ru, Kubo reused his Zombie Powder characters in Bleach, and so on and so forth.   Heck, when Masashi is done with Naruto, I wouldn't be surprised he reused character designs in his next manga.


Anyhow, other things I noticed is that Misora looks almost exactly like Lala from To-Love-Ru.  And the Arrow guy reminded me of Deidara.  Heck, I detect lots more Naruto influence as well, like the Big Brother Protection plot (which Masashi recently revealed), the Secret Organization wanting the lead Character, protecting others, etc etc.

To be honest, I'm not sure if this manga will be a success if Seishi doesn't create new ideas and make the manga his own.  Only time will tell.


----------



## fxu (Apr 30, 2008)

*Blazer Drive 1 by Binktopia*


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2008)

Better late than never I guess, I'll check it out only because you guys have quality scans.


----------



## fxu (Apr 30, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Better late than never I guess, I'll check it out only because you guys have quality scans.



Our translator had a family emergency, that's why all the monthly scans (rival magazine) are late.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 9, 2008)

this manga might not be a big hit...

but i really like Misora's design ...


----------



## Power16 (May 9, 2008)

2nd chapter was decent and pretty hilarious i guess i'll give it couple more go to decide to drop or not.


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2008)

I was gonna read Chapter 2 but the current quality is awful, hopefully a decent scan will come out soon.


----------



## Batman (May 9, 2008)

Oh Chapter 2 is on it's way? I'll wait for a decent scan too.


----------



## fxu (May 9, 2008)

HAHAHAHA DID YOU GUYS SEE THAT SCAN ?

ROFLLLLLL .... I nearly pissed myself in laughing XD


We have WSJ to do, some SQ, and Rival, and then the translation to arrive... so possibly by sunday/monday .. or later.


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2008)

Its okay, we don't mind waiting, its hardly a masterpiece that demands reading now.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 9, 2008)

Or reading at all


----------



## Gutsu (May 9, 2008)

I enjoyed this chapter more then the 1st chapter especially when I read the part that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



his brother may not be dead afterall.


----------



## Niabingi (May 9, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Its okay, we don't mind waiting, its hardly a masterpiece that demands reading now.


It's the fact that Naruto, bleach and the like aren't masterpieces that make people less inclined to wait for them. I don't really care about those series anymore so I will read whatever is out first and not give a damn.



			
				fxu said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHA DID YOU GUYS SEE THAT SCAN ?
> 
> ROFLLLLLL .... I nearly pissed myself in laughing XD
> 
> ...


Well, it was his first time doing a scan and since nobody in the free world wants to read a tutorial before they start working on a series standards are freefalling. Most fans don't care enough to demand better and most scanltors don't care enough to get better. Still, if it was that bad did you offer up some tips or did you just point and laugh?


----------



## Nuzzie (May 9, 2008)

Well, that was pretty gay.


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2008)

Please don't use the word Gay, im pretty sure its offended that you used it to describe this manga.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 9, 2008)

I'm somewhat started like this series.   But geez, Seishi really needs to develop new characters designs.  

Daishi = Jio.
Misora = Lala from To-Love-Ru.
Kiroki = a younger version of Urahara.

The guy in the hood = Kiba Inuzuka.
The guy in the dreads = Ball, but with Shikamaru's face.
And the last guy = Shino.


----------



## Twilight Aurora (May 11, 2008)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed the resemblance between Misora and Lala (To-Love-Ru).


----------



## fxu (May 11, 2008)

Niabingi said:


> Well, it was his first time doing a scan and since nobody in the free world wants to read a tutorial before they start working on a series standards are freefalling. Most fans don't care enough to demand better and most scanltors don't care enough to get better. Still, if it was that bad did you offer up some tips or did you just point and laugh?



I've written tuts... he can go and look at those. Wait nvm ... they're private, binktopia staff only XD

Still, there are enough tutorials out there to get at least an LQ/MQ scan.


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2008)

Blinktopia has the best scans around but overall the quality has dropped. But what do we care? We get them for free


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 11, 2008)

I said apart from high popular series, and just used Naruto for quality example. Naruto, Bleach, OP always had pro fan teams.

Any unknown or new manga was almost judged to either not be released at all, or be released in quality, we're now getting spoilers for actuall chapter.

For example now - you can click on mangashare-a-like sites and find any releases you were interested in. I dunno about you, but I saw poorly popular mangas, or new series being released by amateur teams, with quality exceeding binktopia


----------



## Niabingi (May 11, 2008)

I'm not so sure I follow your post... sorry! But, I think you're only talking about shounen series like mostly from WSJ...?



> For example now - you can click on mangashare-a-like sites and find any releases you were interested in. I dunno about you, but I saw poorly popular mangas, or new series being released by amateur teams, with quality exceeding binktopia


THis part I didn't really understand and I'm not trying to say it to be rude or anything it just wasn't very clear to me... at all!


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 11, 2008)

No, I'm not talking about SJ only - rather about any other magazine apart from it.

Well, I'm writing from cell phone, so sorry for spelling - the point was, you can get any release in good quality in nowadays, and you couldn't few years ago.


----------



## fxu (May 11, 2008)

Please note Binktopia is a speed-scan group...

If we were to dedicate all of our effort into quality, like M7 or Japflap, it could take us days.

I'm not bragging, but when I compare ours with others based on speed+quality, we come out on top most of the time.


----------



## Agmaster (May 12, 2008)

Niabingi said:


> I'm not so sure I follow your post... sorry! But, I think you're only talking about shounen series like mostly from WSJ...?
> 
> THis part I didn't really understand and I'm not trying to say it to be rude or anything it just wasn't very clear to me... at all!



He is saying that unknown groups do better quality scans than bink and that popular series have groups do crappy jobs.  Was it really that confusing? 

I'm not understanding why everyone iso so mad at this guy's art style?  Is it just because it lacks originality?  having a series canned prematurely may do that to a person.  Either way this is chapter two and you guys are reading it the rights like it's been out as long as Bleach or something.  Can the guy hit his stride?  He's stuck in a mediocre mangaka's shadow and with how fast stuff gets tossed around these days, of course it's going to be similar to something.  Would you be happier if all the similarities were from the same series?  Better yet, show me a completely original character design and I bet I can reference rape it in 2 days.  And that's only because I'd take extra time to fake like I have a life.


As for the scan team, they do it probably because noone else will and they want their friends to read it.  They are new to the game and chose to learn on their own rather than build from others' experience.  And all I hear here is 'lolz these guys scans is bad and this manga sucks...can't wait for next chapter.'  And that's cool, too.  If your disdain keeps this series that I enjoy getting views/scans/chapters, so be it.  

I'm just saying...if you aren't one of those that enjoy hating things (I am normally.) then let the series atleast finish a story arc for both the mangaka and scan team to mature.

Whoo, that's a wall of text coming from me.  Gonna go drinking now for lunch.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 13, 2008)

I enjoy this series, the fourth chapter was impressive. The whole sticker premise is odd but unique.


----------



## AntiMatter Man (Jul 13, 2008)

Blazer Driver is a pretty cool guy, eh uses Stickers and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## isanon (Jul 14, 2008)

fxu said:


> Please note Binktopia is a speed-scan group...
> 
> If we were to dedicate all of our effort into quality, like M7 or Japflap, it could take us days.
> 
> I'm not bragging, but when I compare ours with others based on speed+quality, we come out on top most of the time.


 yes you ARE bragging  and you should be proud that you can do so.

i prefer binktopia scans over most other scans


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 14, 2008)

i'm sorry kishi, i can't take stickers seriously..maybe if it was more like oparts and they were objects instead of stickers maybe..but...comeon stickers...i can't imagine this scenario holding any weight


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 14, 2008)

Blazer Drive is a great manga


----------



## Batman (Jul 14, 2008)

Terrible, terrible story telling. But very cool looking fights.


----------



## Gary (Jul 14, 2008)

lol at page 21 the main character scaring the guys


----------



## insomniac666 (Jul 14, 2008)

I actually enjoy this manga. Art does remind me alot of 666Satan and a bit of Naruto but I mean, they grew up with all the same influences, it's to be expected. Only thing I gotta wonder, is...stickers? Why, just why? anything woulda been better. I'm waiting for an arc to finish before final judgement, but I have high hopes.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2008)

Really I don't mind this manga, the idea of stickers just fucks it up though. It's like if someone gave you a decent meal but arranged it messy on the plate.


----------



## ansoncarter (Jul 15, 2008)

anything with fighting and powers is ok by me, even if it's completely formulaic

I think the stickers thing is pretty interesting. At least I haven't seen anything like it a hundred times already


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 15, 2008)

Stickers are like Batman and Robin movie - fucked everything up


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Jul 15, 2008)

why the fuck does everyone have a problem with stickers? Seriously how the HELL is this so bad?!?! Yugioh had freaking playing cards, every ninja manga uses some time of summoning/sealing scroll technique, same freaking concept.

Stop hating on this manga for no reason, also the stickers add a lot more artistic freedom for the expression of powers. I think it was quite innovative.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 15, 2008)

Yea but..comeon stickers?

Yugioh is not an issue because it is based on a cardgame and is not a serious shounen manga  Its like pokemon, i would not expect this from kishimoto


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 15, 2008)

^ The manga came before the game, actually.

Anyway, read the first two chapters and got bored. Don't hate it, I just don't care for it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 15, 2008)

O_O REALLY? I thought the game came before and the manga was just merchandise/paraphernalia! Well..either way, its still not the same as stickers


----------



## Kaenboshi (Jul 15, 2008)

The only thing that honestly saves Yugi Oh other than not being based on an game is just not taking seriously.  Levitation ring my ass.

To make this post on topic, I actually the stickers wasn't what killed it, just the over all blandness.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 15, 2008)

Seishi seems to like using objects that have powers that only a select few can use. I like the concept that a sticker when attached releases an element or becomes a weapon to be cool. You guys just aren't thinking outside the box, its a japanese manga, its supposed to be far fetched.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 16, 2008)

It's not about it being farfetched, it's just corny.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 16, 2008)

Well I actually read the explaination of why they use the stickers, it was like achieving free energy, they decided to put it in sticker form. Its not as corny as all the billions of card game themed series we have.


----------



## Shibo (Jul 16, 2008)

I think its pretty original and cool :3 the stickers


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 16, 2008)

But..comeon STICKERS!?


----------



## Zoe (Jul 16, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> But..comeon STICKERS!?



It's more marketable than O-parts.


----------



## Monna (Jul 16, 2008)

I'll be reading this. 666 Satan was an amazing manga. Fuck you if you think otherwise.


----------



## McLovin (Jul 16, 2008)

I think the whole reason most of us are here following this series in the first place is because we were also fans of 666 Satan.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 17, 2008)

yea pretty much..i thought kishi would do better this time cause of how he phailed with the second half of 666 but stickers just took me right out of it..

and excuse others for having an opinion paul


----------



## ansoncarter (Jul 17, 2008)

only manga where characters can switch powers at the drop of a hat

some potential there. Could be a nice touch. Or not


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jul 17, 2008)

I will wait until some more chapters are out before i pick this one up.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 18, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> I'll be reading this. 666 Satan was an amazing manga. Fuck you if you think otherwise.



Yeah, everything before the timeskip.

Something about timeskips is akin to a wretched disease to the Kishimoto brothers.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 18, 2008)

The time skip was essential for setting the final stage, who's gonna believe a little boy even has the strength to destroy the whole military essentially by himself. But skip ahead to when he is 16 and it makes more sense because then he would have some experience to back it up.


----------



## Springlake (Jul 18, 2008)

The only bad part about 666 Satan was the last two Chapters or so since they were horribly rushed, had they been spread out to about the double on the other hand..

But this isn't the 666 Satan thread so back to Blazer Drive.

I actualyl enjoy it very much, and I'll give kudos to Kishimoto for actually coming up with something pretty original, compared to all other mangas that are just basicly the same stuff over and over again. More so ever I think there's quite alot more to these stickers then we've learned so far since the last chapter revealed they were all created by soem super genious dude and used 4'th dimension technology. So there's alot of room to expand into for him.

Well, to all of you guys who complain about it being about stickers, well, take a look at Air Gear, it's a manga about fuckign roller blades, don't see anything hating on it nowadays though, instead everyone are screaming "fuckwin!". So chill out a bit and give it a few chapters or even a full arc to expand and explain the story.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 20, 2008)

STICKERS!


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 20, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> STICKERS!


Yes, it does sound pretty silly but once you actually read like, the first chapter, it's pretty cool, the stickers concept.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 20, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Yes, it does sound pretty silly but once you actually read like, the first chapter, it's pretty cool, the stickers concept.



Lol i've read up to chapter 4, plot's pretty good, but...the stickers keep throwing me off, WHY STICKERS!? It would have been better if they had their own powers instead of using.........stickers


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 20, 2008)

I liked 666 Satan, so I might look into it.


----------



## snaza (Jul 20, 2008)

Paul the SK said:


> I'll be reading this. 666 Satan was an amazing manga. Fuck you if you think otherwise.



QFT, 666 was one of my favoite mangas.


----------



## Artistic Shinobi (Jul 21, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> O_O REALLY? I thought the game came before and the manga was just merchandise/paraphernalia! Well..either way, its still not the same as stickers



The Yu-gi-Oh! manga wasn't even supposed to be about the card game. Kazuki Takahashi intended for it, and, by extension, Kaiba, to appear in just two chapters as an refrence to Magic: The Gathering, and then never be seen again. The fans wanted to know more about the card game, and the story gradually became more about that one game. Read the early Yu-Gi-Oh! Manga if you want to see Yu-Gi-Oh!at its best, nd for the love of all that is holy, stay away from the dubs. >.>

Anyway, to get on topic...

I haven't read all of 666Satan, but it from what I saw, it was really good. It deserves a shot, at the very least.


----------



## snaza (Jul 21, 2008)

This manga is gettin a DS game. here are some pix from it:








looks pretty dang cool to me.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 22, 2008)

Lookd cool but its kinda early for agame isnt it?


----------



## snaza (Jul 22, 2008)

yeah but by the saga logo on the colored page of chapter one i tihnk kishi made a deal with saga for the game. i think the reason 666 satan wasn't super popular was cuz it wasn't really well known. this ds game will solve that problem. it'll get the word out about blazer drive.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 22, 2008)

that's a very nice looking game for DS standards o/ _ \o... add the fact that you'll use the touch screen to activate the Misticker...

Is this situation just like the Blue Dragon Manga and Game?... that wasn't a very good combination... and I was liking that manga but not the game lol...


----------



## Penance (Jul 22, 2008)

I wonder when it's coming out...


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jul 22, 2008)

snaza said:


> This manga is gettin a DS game. here are some pix from it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks like those two are going to star in the game instead of Daishi.


----------



## snaza (Jul 22, 2008)

i have no idea how the games gonna work, just found these pix and an article on the upcoming game...


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 22, 2008)

A video game of it out already?   Wow, looks like people expect this manga to become very big.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 23, 2008)

i dont think so..i mean...666 was never big, what's blazer drive have that 666 didnt? The same character designs? Stickers?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 23, 2008)

A game.

Looks like its a prequel of sorts.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jul 23, 2008)

666 was a good manga with an awful ending.  Needless to say it looks like Seishi has picked up where he left off with this new manga, as it is quite horrible.

Instead of super rushing the ending on 666 he should have continued writing it instead of giving us this dogshit manga.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 23, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> i dont think so..i mean...666 was never big, what's blazer drive have that 666 didnt? The same character designs? Stickers?



Hand it to Seishi, I don't think he managed to get much advertisement or even game deals.  Even if BD is just a rehash of the previous manga.


----------



## snaza (Jul 23, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> i dont think so..i mean...666 was never big, what's blazer drive have that 666 didnt? The same character designs? Stickers?



will you people just shut up about the stickers? we get it you think it's childish, now please don't insult the manga any more then you alredy have.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes, please drop it. We understand you do not like the stickers. How about you try finding a topic about the manga, and discuss it. That is the whole purpose of a topic.


----------



## snaza (Jul 27, 2008)

jerseys said:


> I've just finished chapter 03 and I must say I'm pleasantly surprised. The foght with the baseball guy is what I loved 666 satan for. Very well thought out. Pacing is fine and the baseball game in the background gives it some more flavour. I see that Kishi is evolving.
> Chapter 01 wasn;'t anything special, but it did push the stickers concept much further then I thought (a lot of uses and ways to help use the effect).
> The 666 satan beginning sucked ass and it turned out to be a great manga after all. So I can't wait to see what will become of this. GOGO Kishi.



QFT! booyah!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 28, 2008)

I find it amusing though, he makes it that a .1% or what have you can use the power, but about everyone you meet in the series can. But oh well, different stickers, different powers, that just equals win.


----------



## Batman (Aug 26, 2008)

Felix said:


> Stickers






> Yeah he should be the artist and do a combo manga like the creators of Death Note did



Seriously. Some1 needs to talk some sense into him.


----------



## snaza (Aug 26, 2008)

that guitar dude is awesome.


----------



## Tay (Aug 26, 2008)

I've been waiting for this chapter forever, glad it's finally out.
It was a great chapter too.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 26, 2008)

This any good?


----------



## Majeh (Aug 26, 2008)

So far Im really liking this manga. Im sorta an impatient person when it comes to this stuff, so i hope daichi learns to control his power soon, even though i no it wont happen for a while. Anyways, good chapter and cant wait for the next 1.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 26, 2008)

Daichi cries... way too much for a dude.


----------



## Penance (Aug 26, 2008)

Because he doesn't have any white hair...

But I like this manga, too...


----------



## Gary (Aug 27, 2008)

ahh new chapter was out but dachi....

you're slow    .


----------



## Mider T (Sep 11, 2008)

I guess I'll check this out, though I'm kinda late.   Why does the main guy look like Jio?


----------



## BVB (Sep 11, 2008)

Mider T said:


> I guess I'll check this out, though I'm kinda late.   Why does the main guy look like Jio?



cuz it's the same mangaka and he uses the same style?^^


----------



## Kaname (inactive 2) (Sep 19, 2008)

Inuhanyou said:


> But..comeon STICKERS!?





Inuhanyou said:


> STICKERS!



Stickers is more fail then the upcoming DBZ live action movie


----------



## Gary (Sep 19, 2008)

Stickers, it's some thing new atleast


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 20, 2008)

Again...can we stop complaining about the stickers? At least talk about where the story is going sheesh. You guys are like a broken record complaining about the stickers.


----------



## Majeh (Sep 20, 2008)

JarethDallis said:


> Again...can we stop complaining about the stickers? At least talk about where the story is going sheesh. You guys are like a broken record complaining about the stickers.



Yea i dont mind the stickers at all. I find it pretty interesting of a story. I just cant w8 to c how Daichi will improve himself to be able to use both stickers at the same time.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 25, 2008)

The newest chapter is up finally.

Chapter 6


----------



## Tay (Sep 25, 2008)

Just read it! I really enjoyed this chapter, and I love Kaine. pek


----------



## snaza (Sep 26, 2008)

Kaine is just the best thing in this manga right now.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 27, 2008)

I think its starting to become pretty neat, what with everything that's happening, next chapter should lead to a great battle I hope. Kaine does seem like he dislikes his boss though.


----------



## *uzumaki-naruto* (Sep 27, 2008)

why are all the characters almost identical to the 666 satan characters? and the story also seems weak in places aswell. But hay this just might be me :S


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Sep 27, 2008)

First its a shounen, second most artists make characters similar in design to previous characters they made, case and point Grimmjow's similarity to the lead from Zombie Powder. Its easier to get work done if you have a design in mind, and I personally ain't complaining. At least he doesn't make girls look like guys as much as his brother does.


----------



## dEnd (Oct 20, 2008)

really liking so far, never read satan666 so this is all new to me ...at fist sight I thought "stickers? just that kids toy!?" but when they used on their bodies the story got interesting cuz the possibilities are many ...and the weapons ones are amazing

last chapter was awesome, Necromancer fight was really cool ...great art too



> Stickers is more fail then the upcoming DBZ live action movie


NOTHING is more fail than this DBZ shitty movie


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 20, 2008)

I like the stickers. The new chapter was odd, a perverted porcupine...now I have to wonder what kind of hallucinogenic drugs they have in japan.


----------



## dEnd (Oct 21, 2008)

I hope that is just a guy using a sticker to do that ...a porcupine is too much ...if thats really just a talking porcupine Seishi had to be really high when he drew that


----------



## isanon (Oct 21, 2008)

dEnd said:


> NOTHING is more fail than this DBZ shitty movie


starship troopers 3

prove me wrong 



dEnd said:


> I hope that is just a guy using a sticker to do that ...a porcupine is too much ...if thats really just a talking porcupine Seishi had to be really high when he drew that


there is a talking dog in 666 satan so why not


----------



## Penance (Oct 21, 2008)

Awesome chapter...Pervy-pine...


----------



## dEnd (Oct 21, 2008)

isanon said:


> starship troopers 3
> 
> prove me wrong
> 
> ...


I didn't even knew there was a ST*2*  ...for the 1st movie I can have a idea of how bad this should be 

I was thinking that the world of blazer driver was like our world but w/ frikin magic-like stickers ...but anyway, its like Naruto that have technology and magic together but no guns*accepting that right now*


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 21, 2008)

Well only Jio could understand Zero.

Well its more like free energy, and distribute it they put it into the form of a sticker, which would release the effect needed. That is how it works.


----------



## Blastrix (Nov 23, 2008)

New chapter is out


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 23, 2008)

Not a bad chapter, got some good chuckles out of this one.


----------



## Penance (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah, pretty good...


----------



## Springlake (Nov 23, 2008)

Really seems like this manga is shaping up nicely. Never thought people were going to stop bitching about the stickers-stuff


----------



## Felix (Nov 23, 2008)

Springlake said:


> Really seems like this manga is shaping up nicely. Never thought people were going to stop bitching about the stickers-stuff



FREAKING STICKERS
IT'S SO FUCKING GAY



I'll read it again since there are 8 chapters now. I can give my opinion more honestly now


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 24, 2008)

Felix said:


> FREAKING STICKERS
> IT'S SO FUCKING GAY



Childish =/= Gay



Felix said:


> I'll read it again since there are 8 chapters now. I can give my opinion more honestly now



It?s entertaining, nothing much beyond that.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 24, 2008)

Did the hair colors changed from last time? XD...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 25, 2008)

I dunno. I think its just the shade might be different.

I think people need to get past the whole sticker thing really. I think the concept is kind of neat.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 25, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> Did the hair colors changed from last time? XD...



No, they still have the same hair color. 

But I think it could be a subconcious thing for those who read To Love-Ru.   Because of how Mizura and Lala look alike, people automatically think of Mizura with Pink hair and not Red hair.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 26, 2008)

All I can think is I want Tamaki back in the story cause for some reason my mind begins formulating crack pairings for this when she is near Daichi.


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 14, 2008)

Huh?What? This series still running? Unbelievable.


----------



## Shao Tenjuin (Jan 8, 2009)

New Chapters out. Pretty interesting I guess, get to see Tamaki at work.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 9, 2009)

Series isn't that bad, the concept is just ridiculous and I almost feel stupid reading it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 10, 2009)

You get used to the concept after a while. Though I do hope the porcupine is just using a shapeshifting mysticker...its a touch creepy.


----------



## Shao Tenjuin (Jan 10, 2009)

Agreed, Jareth.

I think the whole stickers thing is kinda' dumb, but -Shrug-

Most people thing Mystickers is pronounced "My-Stickers", but personally, I think it'd be pronounced "Mystic-ers"


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 11, 2009)

Mystickers are most likely mystic-ers due to the magical nature they possess. Mysticism and what not. The concept is weird at first but once you get passed it, you learn to like it.


----------



## Penance (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, I kind of like it...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jan 11, 2009)

I mean who wouldn't want to put be able to put a sticker on their body and summon wind to blow away leaves?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm not up to date with this manga yet since I'm prioritizing other series at the moment, I don't like this series better then Eyeshield 21, Guren etc but it's pretty good.
Though one thing I'm worried about is if this turns out to be just as big of a disaster as Satan 666, I mean ending wise. It would be nice to see this guy actually making a good manga beginning to end.


----------



## Nuriel (Jan 11, 2009)

Just started this one.  I don't really have a final verdict yet on whether or not I'm going to stick with it.  It doesn't seem to instantly grab me like other manga do.  I'll probably give it a bit more time though...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 13, 2009)

hehehe....stickers.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jan 24, 2009)

i just completed the blazer drive game and it was preety badass with the animated opening and cutscenes and great battle system. its just too bad it ended after six blazes and daich only appeared in the second with no misora at all except in flashbacks.Link removed


----------



## Reivaxe (Feb 24, 2009)

New Chap is out!

I wasn't here to give my peace before but I really like this manga. Characters can change powers at the drop of a dime, combine their powers to add effects or build more power and they have the chance of losing their power if they lose and the person chooses to take their fallen sticker.

I also like the concept behind the story. The main character isn't all "I want to be the Kage so that people will respect me . . . I mean, I want to rule the world!" or something oddly big like that. He simply wants to become strong enuff to save his brother . . . and he doesn't seem to have some broken demon powers. 

And the artist isn't scared to make females actually be strong fighters which is more than I can say for his brother . . .  

This series seems pretty unique to me! Its like . . . what 666 could have been without all the Naruto-ness and more marketable elements. (And I lovez 666!!!)
I see Sega seems to want to push this series seeing as it has a damn game already . . .


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2009)

^wow have you ever read naruto, guess not, the whole thing about naruto is that he wasnt to be strong to save his "brother" sauske;

overall its good so far, i would still have prefered him to work on 666 satan , but this has promise, and its not like a mangaka cant come back to a work cough dn angel cough

plus his female characters are pretty cliche in my opinion , and this manga overall smacks alot of air gear
-but the dominatrix has been done, the bad female girl has been done, read a few more mangas, these are pretty sterotypical characters.

he lost a lot respect with those last two pages of ch 11; she won move on but she gives that lame ass speech, not mention she wouldve lost had the book not protected her for 90 percent of the battle - apparently its women's prerogative to be arrogant with no backing is was naruto jr is telling us


----------



## Reivaxe (Feb 24, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> ^wow have you ever read naruto, guess not, the whole thing about naruto is that he wasnt to be strong to save his "brother" sauske;


. . . . Im refering to the "hook". Naruto had no reason to want to save Sas in the first 10 chaps. It was clearly stated early on that he wanted to be the kage for respect much like in 666 the whole "rule the world" thing was the first hook. 



> overall its good so far, i would still have prefered him to work on 666 satan , but this has promise, and its not like a mangaka cant come back to a work cough dn angel cough


 We both know that aint going to happen.



> plus his female characters are pretty cliche in my opinion , and this manga overall smacks alot of air gear


 Sorry, I don't read air gear. Tried . . . too boring.


> -but the dominatrix has been done, the bad female girl has been done, read a few more mangas, these are pretty sterotypical characters.


 . . .Wat? Sure, Dominatrix female is a pretty well known image . . . and IDK what "bad female" means. But that seems more like a image thing imo. Its like just calling a antro-animal thing "cliche" regardless of the persona because we know alot of antro-animals.

For example, I know "cute small girl with a huge hammer" is a common thing in JRPGs (Tales of) but the manner in which he used the concept in this manga is very unique.

Maybe you should look at what makes characters characters . . . it's not just themed physical design.



> he lost a lot respect with those last two pages of ch 11; she won move on but she gives that lame ass speech, not mention she wouldve lost had the book not protected her for 90 percent of the battle - apparently its women's prerogative to be arrogant with no backing is was naruto jr is telling us


 That Book = her mysticker . . . so whats your point?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2009)

well i guess on the naruto its an originally wanted to be hokage for respect, which is not in itself unadmirable; but now i think his focus is still to save sauske

yea - i was too lazy with airgear as well, its too long to start right now

i know im not expecting more 666 satan, but i still lament that he killed a chance at his first anime

on the last point, the mysticker is alive its a summons, and not just a summons but a summons with a free will of it own, there a big difference between daichi who got the mystickers and still has to work to use them his self, and i forgot her name where the mysticker did pretty much everything for her, i wouldnt mind particularly but she has no business bragging afterwards

to tell yoou the truth she reminds me a lot of sakura


----------



## Gunners (Feb 24, 2009)

Seems the Kishimoto brothers have key differences. M Kishimoto believes in making women useless.


----------



## Reivaxe (Feb 24, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> on the last point, the mysticker is alive its a summons, and not just a summons but a summons with a free will of it own, there a big difference between daichi who got the mystickers and still has to work to use them his self, and i forgot her name where the mysticker did pretty much everything for her, i wouldnt mind particularly but she has no business bragging afterwards
> 
> to tell yoou the truth she reminds me a lot of sakura



Well, I think its safe to go by Naruto logic with this. It's her summon there for it's apart of her power. In other words, w/e it does is credited to her because she summoned it. Plus, she did some tricks on her own and drew a pretty spot on dragon head in a small amount of time. Its going to be interesting seeing how she devilops this skill IMO . . . theres no telling how many powers can come from that thing.

And she doesn't remind me of Sak at all. She isn't annoying nor useless . . . and she fights on be-half of women which is something unheard of in Naruto.


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 24, 2009)

Used by his brother: lightning(common), tomoes (uncommon), that tengu statue (rare)

not too bad....


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 24, 2009)

This Manga, and the Mangaka should really get more positive reviews. I don't think the girls are cliche really, sure the dominatrix, but Misora and Tamaki seem fairly unique. That added with the fact girls are able to do more than stand on the sidelines gasping every five seconds proves this series to be better than Naruto.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 26, 2009)

uh theres quite a bit of people who dont see summons that way; plus theres a difference between the act of summoning and what the summoning does; are you implying that if a grown man murders a group of people for some money or something, its the mothers fault; if anything then her mother should get the credit for the win, she summoned her ass into this world so anything she does is credited to the mother

not useless, GG, see even admits to herself that she is useless, she is very similar to sakura imo

that being said i still like it


----------



## Mai♥ (Feb 26, 2009)

This manga's okay I guess. I did think the sticker idear was stupid at first, but then people battle eachother with cards and spinning tops in other manga's. Im going to keep reading, but I think Seishi really needs to step away for his next manga maybe and try a different genre. In terms of plot and character designs, Blazer Drive and 666 Satan are to similar in my opinion.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Feb 26, 2009)

I lol everytime i see Blazer Drive version of Jiraiya  WTF?? 

I don't have too much faith in this series but i'll keep reading, maybe i?ll get a good surprise in the end... ooooooorrrrrrr i'll just have another "666 satan" :S


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 1, 2009)

Ha, there is no doubt that character designs in this one resemble 666 Satan characters.

Daichi=Jio
Misora=Ruby
Kuroki=Kirin for the most part
Shuga=Wise Yuri

This manga wasn't very thrilling to read until the training started. I only really liked the battles and the powers. The characters and stories themselves had been unappealing.

While I don't think this is as good as 666 Satan I do believe that this one can turn out to be a good manga if done right. Hopefully it gets a better end then 666 Satan which was rushed to hell.

The stickers never bothered me after the 1st chapter lol.



Zaru said:


> That came AFTERWARDS. And he's been doing nothing ever since, I don't want that to happen to seishi.



Actually this isn't true. Watsuki has been working on Embalming for Jump Square for the last year or so. Before that he was doing one shots for the Embalming universe.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 1, 2009)

Hanabishi Recca said:


> Seems the Kishimoto brothers have key differences. M Kishimoto believes in making women useless.



Yeah, it?s like Seishi is actually trying too hard to make that point across.

Then again, it?s probably working since he already gave MUCH more attention to his female protagonist than Kishimoto ever did by the 3rd volume.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah, I agree.   Seishi gave Ruby (in 666) and Mizora a good strong role since the beginning.   When Kishimoto screwed Sakura over when it came to real importance.  (To be honest, I think Kishi pokes fun at himself in the manga for that).

But this looks like Seishi's second manga is moving along strongly.   Probably will take top billing when Naruto and Bleach manga's end (which both appear to be soon).


----------



## Grape (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow.... two characters are straight rip-offs .... Black hair Luffy and that white shirt and tie Sasuke.


----------



## snaza (Mar 1, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> Wow.... two characters are straight rip-offs .... Black hair Luffy and that white shirt and tie Sasuke.



daichi is nothing like luffy and i dunno who your talking about with the sasuke thing but i'm sure your wrong anyway.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 1, 2009)

I always viewed Daichi as being the opposite personality of Jio (Seishi's other creation). Though I still see Mizora being too much being a Lala from To Love-Ru, that's not so ditsy. 

But you know what?  Unless it's a blatent rip off, I don't really mind as much, as long as the story's good.   Let the courts handle the lawsuits.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 1, 2009)

Daichi is polar opposite of Jio. I also think the resemblence is due to the fact all artists draw characters similarly. That's the point of having a style. You draw them similarly even if its a different series.

I mean, look at Grimmjow, he looks just like the protagonist from Kubo's previous work.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 2, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Yeah, I agree.   Seishi gave Ruby (in 666) and Mizora a good strong role since the beginning.   When Kishimoto screwed Sakura over when it came to real importance.  (To be honest, I think Kishi pokes fun at himself in the manga for that).
> 
> But this looks like Seishi's second manga is moving along strongly.   Probably will take top billing when Naruto and Bleach manga's end (which both appear to be soon).



Bleach probably won't end this year or next year, but Naruto probably will seeing as how things are taking place in the current arc.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 2, 2009)

With Bleach, unless Kubo throws in a Third Arc revolving around the Royal Family, its done.

With Naruto, Kishi said he wants to reach the 500 Chapter mark, like the Dragonball Manga.  Which means it will end either late 2010 or early 2011.

So from the manga's perspective, they are wrapping up.   While for us, it's still aways away.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 2, 2009)

Kubo has said plenty of times that he has no ending planned out for Bleach. For all we know the next arc could involve Hell.


----------



## snaza (Mar 5, 2009)

To be perfectly honest i feel that the current invasion is a bit...rushed. We just met these characters not a few chapters ago and i'm supposed to feel sorry for them or even care about the base being under attack? that being said i am enjoying the battles and the character development, but i don't like the fact that kishi 2 put in a home base attack this early.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## snaza (Mar 10, 2009)

fun chapter. god kaine is freakin insane and i love it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 10, 2009)

One still has to question the logic of taking away the thing Daichi might need in case ya know. a lunatic musician wanted to kill him.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 10, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> One still has to question the logic of taking away the thing Daichi might need in case ya know. a lunatic musician wanted to kill him.



We're talking about a Kishi here you know, I mean they're successful mangaka but they're not really known for logic in their mangas.(As in story wise)
I mean what was the use for Naruto to master Wind element for months if he used it like 3 times.

But NVM, it was a good chapter I like the shadow guy and somehow this mangaka can always entertain me with semi-original characters with less original powers.......Not to put him down or anything but since the start, back when 666 was still going on, I always had this "I've seen this before" and only more so with recycled characters from 666 but inexplicably I actually like this series.

*Spoiler*: __ 




That sword guy became a lot more interesting, together with Shadow it was/is a good fight and his intelligence was rather impressive and I'm looking forward to see what his sword can do in that whipblade mode.

The guitar guy is too unoriginal for me, I don't care for him but I'm looking forward to see the protagonist develop.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 11, 2009)

Kaine is sorta like a combination of Cross and Gaara if you ask me, what with the bloodlust and pretty boy factor.

Im gonna make my prediction that the Kokutan mysticker will somehow belong to Kuroki.


----------



## Mai♥ (Mar 11, 2009)

I liked this chapter. I think this manga may turn out pretty good to be honest. But if its gunna get more popular, its gonna need an anime.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 11, 2009)

There isnt yet enough material for an anime unless you want twenty kajillion filler episodes.


----------



## snaza (Mar 29, 2009)

yeah but i get what hes sayin. 666 satan was a great manga, IMO better then blazer drive. but what it didn't have was advertisement, what id DID have was a name that would scare away most parents. I think thats why it went down the path that it did. so in all honesty, this manga does need an anime, but i think the game will cover the advertisement just fine for now.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that Blazer Drive will get an anime, since it already has a (DS) game coming out, but yeah, the Anime won't be until 2011 probably since the Manga is a monthly Manga. Just think about Soul Eater, the manga came out in May 2004 and the Anime came out in April 2008. 

In other words, there needs to be about 3 years of Manga time before an Anime comes out (which lasted 51 episodes). 

Anyways, I think the last chapter was nice, and character development is always nice, especially new Mangas and Kuroki's Sword is pretty interesting.


----------



## Penance (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah...pretty good chapter...


----------



## snaza (Apr 17, 2009)

And now we know why is called blazer drive


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 17, 2009)

Pretty sick how Kuroki finished off the Kokutan guy.


----------



## Penance (Apr 18, 2009)

^Agreed...he dominated that guy the entire chapter...


----------



## Infinite Xero (Apr 18, 2009)

snaza said:


> And now we know why is called blazer drive



Its truly a shame this isn't a weekly manga, as we would have probably known that within 3 months. 


Anyways, yeah, this was a good chapter. Kuroki surely is an amazing fighter, intelligence and battle power (and etc), he reminds me of Kakashi (yes, Naruto-reference) and too bad Daichi is an idiot, I would have (personally) preferred if Daichi would have figured out how to get out of being a puppet with his own knowledge but w/e I guess.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 18, 2009)

If anything this is better as a monthly. Seishi does a monthly so his work isnt as rushed as Masashi's is, we have seen the weekly fail in Naruto from time to time. Also Kuroki is the new version of Kirin since he has irrational fears, Kirin feared cake, Kuroki fears dogs.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 18, 2009)

^When I first saw Kiroki I immediately thought of Kirin lol.

Anyway, this was a fuckwin chapter. Kiroki is the man and his abilities in battle are absolutely impressive.

I'm fine with this being a monthly. Seishi did a good job with 666 Satan as a monthly despite the rushed ending. Also we finally have the meaning behind the series name.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 18, 2009)

Kuroki also has the hair in the face going for him. 

But we also learned this chapter the Qilin Mystickers have a horrible draw back.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah, but something tells me that guy isn't dead.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 18, 2009)

Actually it was explained that the Kokutan slowly consumes your soul and you become the shadow of your shadow. So yeah deader than dead.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, it did.  But how do we know that's really dead?   As far as we know he became one with the Mysticker and could someday return.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 19, 2009)

Eh he doesnt really have the possibility of being the Kujaku yet. Besides Kuroki killed the dude's soul, I wish I could remember his name.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Apr 19, 2009)

Shugo I think.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 19, 2009)

Shuga, I had to go and look it up. He is simply put the Wise Yuri of this manga given his facination with piercings, and the fact his weapon eventually turns on him as well.


----------



## Baub (Apr 19, 2009)

That guy reminded me of Zato1/Eddie when he became that shadow thing.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Apr 19, 2009)

JarethDallis said:


> Shuga, I had to go and look it up. He is simply put the Wise Yuri of this manga given his facination with piercings, and the fact his weapon eventually turns on him as well.



And he was gone after two encounters with his opponent like Wise Yuri .


Really now, I wonder how many more characters Seishi is going to transplant into this manga.  I'm not complaining; I really liked the way he changed them so that they're still very original but also recognizable.  I would definitely enjoy seeing a newer version of Cross.  Perhaps less angelic, or even a complete contrast like he did with Jio and Daichi,


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 19, 2009)

The new cross is either Shiroh or Kaine. But Cross wasn't as bat shit crazy as Kaine is. Kaine might end up being the Ball of this series with ya know better lines and less whigga routine.

Yeah a little like Eddie and Zato-1, just a little.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _chapter 14_ 



Hmm Daichi pulled some pretty interesting moves against Kaine. It looks like not being able to finish the battle while he had Blazer Drive going cost him. 

Pretty clever trap by the Qilin Realm as well. I'm interested in where that lady and fire guy ranks in the organization.


----------



## Mai♥ (May 6, 2009)

Cool chapter. I didn't like it as much as the previous ones though for some reason though :/


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 5, 2009)

An ASS thread is incomlete without Naomi Russel New Chapter is out. Time for a filler arc apparently.


----------



## Uchiha Worshiper (Jun 5, 2009)

daichi kawai desu pek


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 5, 2009)

I thought Chapter 15 was interesting, even though it's obviously cliche.


----------



## Mai♥ (Jun 5, 2009)

I _liked _this chapter and I dunno why, I think the manga is starting to get better now : D


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 5, 2009)

Shounen law dictates the hero is often an orphan so he must have a family arc of some sort.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 5, 2009)

That and some kind of secret or inner strength that will be fully called upon in the end.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 5, 2009)

I wanna know how he's gonna do this with out using god stand. Can't remember how to spell the japanese name for it.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 6, 2009)

Eh, I _really_ don't care for this little detour. I just want him to get his sticker fixed so we can get on with the rest of the plot. Daichi really annoyed me in this chapter for some reason.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jun 6, 2009)

I thought Shiro and Tamaki were going to be the only ones from the game to appear in the manga so I was surprised to see Yaiba there in the race.


----------



## snaza (Jun 10, 2009)

I enjoyed this chapter a lot. It reminded me of the 666 satan chapter where Jio met his 'mom and dad'. Kishi even took some of the dialogue strait out of the old chapter! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



666

Blazer

666

Blazer





Not that i mind. The 666 'mom/dad' arc was my favorite out of the whole series.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 10, 2009)

Love how he snuck in the concept of Daichi x Tamaki as a crack pairing idea. I know I liked it since Tamaki is cute.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 29, 2009)

Akainusama its out


----------



## MS81 (Jul 29, 2009)

I thought I was the only one reading this.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 29, 2009)

A few of us do.

I liked this chapter. It was kinda sad, but good character developement. Now I wanna know how Daichi phased through time.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 29, 2009)

Daichi's "Doujutsu" is interesting. Good chapter.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 29, 2009)

I hope they elaborate on it next chapter.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jul 29, 2009)

Daichi teleported or went through dimensions. That = Win.


----------



## ansoncarter (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah how'd he teleport?

did the guy at the end, the one on the bike, drop a teleport mysticker and daichi activated it?


----------



## Penance (Jul 29, 2009)

I knew it...

...No I didn't...


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jul 29, 2009)

ansoncarter said:


> yeah how'd he teleport?
> 
> did the guy at the end, the one on the bike, drop a teleport mysticker and daichi activated it?



I thought his eyes did it. Its probably the legendary power of Daichi + effects of using Kandaichi.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jul 29, 2009)

Holy crap. I started off really hating this manga, but it's surprisingly enough getting good.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 29, 2009)

> Holy crap. I started off really hating this manga, but it's surprisingly enough getting good.


Yeah same, I actually like it. Also did anyone else make parallels between the main character taking a beating and Naruto taking a beating not to long ago. You see that these guys are twins in the way they portray their characters, themes and art style.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 29, 2009)

^ It was the same with 666 Satan. They grew up being influenced by each other so their styles are similar. /stating the obvious


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 29, 2009)

Is it me, or the race owner looked a bit like Hidan.  

Anyhow, good chapter.   Was a touching end.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 29, 2009)

Lets hope the next chapter isn't so late.


----------



## snaza (Jul 30, 2009)

i liked this chapter. Very nice, although i think kishi could of flushed out the whole mom thing more.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jul 30, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Is it me, or the race owner looked a bit like Hidan.
> 
> Anyhow, good chapter.   Was a touching end.



Yes he did actually. His hair was longer, though.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 30, 2009)

I hope Tamaki is in the manga again soon.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Aug 15, 2009)

New chapter is out on One Manga. I guess it got scan/translated so fast because of there was no Weekly Shonen this week.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Aug 15, 2009)

Its nice to have a fast delivery.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Oct 16, 2009)

The new chapter in finally out.
Choudan Bakugeki


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice chapter. That ice skull thing at the end was seriously cool. Still, I hope the fight is over in the next chapter.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 17, 2009)

It will probably, she's a mid fodder baddie. Instead of being beaten in one chapter, she gets beaten in two chapters, then the big bad guys get 3-6 chapters for their fights.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 11, 2009)

New chapter is out.

this


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Dec 12, 2009)

so diachi is actually the cause of the evolution of his mysticker? and he hasn't even gone into blazer drive yet.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 12, 2009)

Naturally. Shounen law states the protagonist always has some gift.


----------



## Aster The Megalomaniac (Dec 28, 2009)

Chapter 20 out. I hate it. It's one of those "the hero is right and he makes some other character change his (the said character's) ways" plot device again. This chapter made me like Naruto more, since 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto's at a point where he's overwhelmed with the thoughts of others, and he couldn't win them over.




Also, despite hating cross designs, I'm totally crushing down on Tamaki, she's killer. Probably the only pink-head that I like. FINALLY, someone redeemed Sakura.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 28, 2009)

What is this Blasphemy!? Tama-chan has always been win!


----------



## Aster The Megalomaniac (Dec 28, 2009)

Jareth Dallis said:


> What is this Blasphemy!? Tama-chan has always been win!



What blasphemy? I've grown to be someone who likes it when some characters have their own views that can remain steady and unchanged. If it just takes some random punk to turn the whole world to good, no one else would exist to be themselves or be proud with themselves. They'll always be bound by the awesomeness of the hero.

And if you mean the cross designs, I'm in another religion where the cross is the blasphemy and Jesus will break 'em all.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 28, 2009)

Ah okay. Tamaki has been the most win of the female characters in this series. And I've been waiting like I don't know how many chapters for her to return.*kinda ships DaiTama just cause its cute in a weird way.*


----------



## Aster The Megalomaniac (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh come on! Tama is copyright of Shiroh! Daichi ain't badass enuff! Then again, after this chapter, so isn't Shiroh...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 28, 2009)

Daichi and Tamaki make sense on the its not as obvious level. Because after all its natural to rebel against obvious canon rules! Also Tama-chan is a wind mysticker user and that goes well with lightning!


----------



## Gabe (Dec 28, 2009)

DO people recommend this manga?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 28, 2009)

I would. Its well written, good art, girls look like girls, unique plot, and its written by the better half of the Kishimoto Brothers.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 28, 2009)

i did not want to start this manga at first cause i thought it would have a disappointing ending and like 666 Satan and rushed as it was. but i think i will start it


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 28, 2009)

It's been pretty good so far. My only gripe is its monthly. That of course is a benefit, a monthly publication gives him time to work his story properly.


----------



## Aster The Megalomaniac (Dec 29, 2009)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Daichi and Tamaki make sense on the its not as obvious level. Because after all its natural to rebel against obvious canon rules! Also Tama-chan is a wind mysticker user and that goes well with lightning!



Until Seishi decides to take from Masashi and make it so Wind defeats Lightning.

jk

Well, I'm not a pairing fan anyway, really. Shiroh doesn't give a Gaara vibe. Nor does the guitar guy, though the guitar guy is like a Gaara copy... I still can't accept him.


Jareth Dallis said:


> I would. Its well written, good art, girls look like girls, unique plot, and its written by the better half of the Kishimoto Brothers.


It's too punkish in my opinion, and I disagree with the whole "better half" part. I'm sure something somewhere in Naruto outdoes 666 Satan (something I won't even consider reading) aaaand this one. Oh yeah, the Naruto series have Gaara. Sorry...


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 29, 2009)

666 Satan is based more off Kaballah rather than Christianity. I just feel at times Naruto is a tad rushed, at least in Seishi's work its polished, and takes 3 chapters to end fights which is equivalent to 6 Naruto chapters, or 20 Bleach chapters.


----------



## Aster The Megalomaniac (Dec 29, 2009)

Jareth Dallis said:


> 666 Satan is based more off Kaballah rather than Christianity. I just feel at times Naruto is a tad rushed, at least in Seishi's work its polished, and takes 3 chapters to end fights which is equivalent to 6 Naruto chapters, or 20 Bleach chapters.



Yeah, Naruto is rushed. I think that's because the manga has been on for so long and it's always "Save Sasuke" after the chuunin exam, prior to which it didn't have much story anyway. Lots of time wasted introducing new characters like Sai.

Kaballah, Christianity or whatnot, I still won't read it!
The fights that were in Blazer Drive is awesome though. Very short and action packed, really. I can't say the same for this chapter, though. No real fights shown.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 29, 2009)

Seishi's work tends to be more polished, he's more comfortable with drawing females too. If you notice Kishimoto Masashi draws a lot of girls lookin like boys.


----------



## Aster The Megalomaniac (Feb 19, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Seishi's work tends to be more polished, he's more comfortable with drawing females too. If you notice Kishimoto Masashi draws a lot of girls lookin like boys.



Yup, agreed, BUT THE OWNER OF THE WHITE SAKUMEI IS A GIRL WHO LOOKS LIKE A BOY!!!

Blazer Drive's latest chapter is out. 
Link removed
The theme is very unique and interesting in this chapter. It involves "Light". Lots of electronics and signals as theme. 

I predict Melon's brother will fight her.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Feb 19, 2010)

Did this manga get better after the first 5 chapters, cuz thats when i stopped reading after seeing that it didn't have anything appealing for me in it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 19, 2010)

I predict Kyuuri, Melon's brother will be the goofy sidekick that Ball played in 666 Satan.

I think this series keeps getting better, but I noticed differing themes between the Kishimoto brothers. Seishi likes to use the medium object for powers theme. While the less talented one goes with the supernatural powers theme.


----------



## Aster The Megalomaniac (Feb 20, 2010)

c3zz4rr said:


> Did this manga get better after the first 5 chapters, cuz thats when i stopped reading after seeing that it didn't have anything appealing for me in it.


It gets better, the fights will use more tactical moves. The thing that you might have to endure is all the parts about character development.



Jareth Dallis said:


> Seishi likes to use the medium object for powers theme. While the less talented one goes with the supernatural powers theme.



lol less talented. That'd hurt.


----------



## Blade (Feb 20, 2010)

Seishi is leagues above than his bro, 666 satan was so epic, even blazer drive is much better than naruto


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 20, 2010)

Tama's design remind me of Haruno Sakura..

Well, I think this series is pretty awesome so far....but it is really hard for me to accept the character ability come from the sticker...it is like everyone can be carbon copy as long that they have the same stickers.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, many of us rolled our eyes when it came to the stickers, but then again it's a Shonen Manga.  

At least the story is good enough you tend to forget about it.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 20, 2010)

The stickers actually make sense since its kinda like Runes in Suikoden.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 20, 2010)

You think?, right now im more interested in what is supposed to be the real Daichis power


----------



## emROARS (Feb 20, 2010)

Aster The Megalomaniac said:


> though the guitar guy is like a Gaara copy... I still can't accept him.


 I thought he looked more like Sasori tbh


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 20, 2010)

Kaine had Gaara's insanity yes, but every manga has a mentally disturbed homicidal maniac.


----------



## Aster The Megalomaniac (Feb 20, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Tama's design remind me of Haruno Sakura..
> 
> Well, I think this series is pretty awesome so far....but it is really hard for me to accept the character ability come from the sticker...it is like everyone can be carbon copy as long that they have the same stickers.



It's their styles that count. How many would do ice skating like Daichi did against that baseball guy? Or hide people in wires? lol


emROARS said:


> I thought he looked more like Sasori tbh


Well, I'm talking about his personality.


Jareth Dallis said:


> Kaine had Gaara's insanity yes, but every manga has a mentally disturbed homicidal maniac.


Not one that turns good early. Cain's insanity is also correlated to his mother, much like Gaara. This is too much of a copy. Also like Gaara, Cain is the first to use Blazer Drive while Gaara is the first to go full form Shukaku, of which later will become the powers of the hero, maybe, but surely in Daichi's case.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 20, 2010)

Somewhat but not exact. Besides what do you expect from twin brothers? I actually see Kaine as a twisted version of Cross.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 20, 2010)

...stickers...-chortle-


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 20, 2010)

Again let me explain. Its the Suikoden effect. Suikoden is a massively popular RPG and whats the general plot of the series? RUNES! 27 true runes, hyped up tattoos that give you magic powers! Only in Blazer Drive similar to 666 Satan only a small margin of people have some trait that allows them to use the power of a mysticker as a weapon. Because its a convenient way to process a form of free energy. Need to make tea? Put a fire mysticker on the tea pot trace the pattern and boom, hot water. Seriously, you don't see people griping about how Naruto has the most wanted criminal being a 15 year old boy and how the fate of the world rests in the hands of another 15 year old. Sheesh! Stop griping about the sticker concept! There have been lamer mediums in shounen manga!


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 20, 2010)

And where and why and how those 5 Super Stickers come from anyways?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 20, 2010)

That is the mystery but they're more like the Curse Rune in Suikoden IV they eventually kill the bearer. They probably want Daichi's ability to evolve a mysticker to fix that.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 21, 2010)

Shin Angyo Onshi 

Chapter 22 is out. Return of the Loli Fangirl! Good so far!


----------



## Aster The Megalomaniac (Mar 22, 2010)

I hate lolis....

On the other hand what I said turn out right, Kyuri will fight the owner of Sakumei. Shame it didn't happen on this chapter. Well, not like no one couldn't see it coming. This fight'll be short, and Sakumei's owner won't die from it, I think... hopefully.

And wtf? Now I'm confused about the gender. Is it a he, or a she? "she" looks flat and from certain angles looks like a boy.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 22, 2010)

Well the owner could be female, considering the way they dress, or maybe they're an...OKAMA!!


----------



## Aster The Megalomaniac (Mar 22, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Well the owner could be female, considering the way they dress, or maybe they're an...OKAMA!!



I am not gonna google that, if it's the same as futa.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 22, 2010)

An Okama is like Mr. 2 Bon Kurei in one piece. Ambiguous.


----------



## Mahdi (Mar 22, 2010)

So what is Daichi's power and who really invented those mystickers anyway?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 22, 2010)

Daichi's power is the ability to evolve Mystickers it seems. And the inventor was mentioned in the first chapter.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 25, 2010)

so how is this so far, ive only read a little bit, im still wondering why he cancelled , or did he , 666 satan for this


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 25, 2010)

He didn't cancel it. It ended...albeit rushed. There is nothing left to do when you destroy the evil Miko who was turning the world into goo.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 25, 2010)

i find this manga to be incredibly boring for some reason. it seems like i just dont care to see what happens next.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 25, 2010)

i dont think its quite as simple as that, the manga was going strong, there were rumors of a possible anime, and then he rushes a really bad ending in a few chapters, i dont think its anything quite as simply as he did everything he wanted, but that said ill give blazer another chance although i do think it is really similar to air gear


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 26, 2010)

Because Daichi uses a futuristic skateboard it makes it similar to Air Gear?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 26, 2010)

fine would i make you happier if i said air gear and blazer rip off stomp the yard/drum line/ bring it on etc. , except the replace cheerleading, stomping, bands with fighting


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 26, 2010)

I guess but I never watch movies like that to begin with XD


----------



## migukuni (Apr 27, 2010)

The style of clothes and looks is really the same as its predecessor manga, O-Parts


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 27, 2010)

I wouldn't say that, it's probably his preferred style of clothes to draw. I for instance like to draw characters in fur lined coats.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 27, 2010)

more to me he  likes the opposit style in the clothes, ya know white and black in jio, a complete sleeve and the other at the mid, something like that


----------



## migukuni (Apr 28, 2010)

yeh, like a half pant and a full pant in his pants


----------



## Monna (Jun 16, 2010)

Just caught up. Awesome manga. Cool fights, no power level bullshit, and it doesn't take itself too seriously. Whats not to like?

...still waiting for that 666 Satan anime.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 16, 2010)

The fact updates are so far in between that's what.


----------



## Monna (Jun 16, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> The fact updates are so far in between that's what.


Welcome to monthly manga. It could be worse (Hunter x Hunter and Berserk)


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2010)

666 satan was quite good but it had a shitty fast ending, he could make the series 90+ chapters easily.


----------



## Mahdi (Jun 16, 2010)

Paul the SK said:


> Welcome to monthly manga. It could be worse (Hunter x Hunter and Berserk)



Waddya mean Hunter x Hunter always comes out on time


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow..so the main character going to use the Shadow Super Sticker or just temporary?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 16, 2010)

It was a one time thing I think. Since it freed him from the light whatchamacallit.


----------



## Tangible (Jun 18, 2010)

Last scan was in April, did Seishi take a month off and it will return this month or??


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 18, 2010)

Not sure. We don't have a dedicated team for this series.


----------



## Tangible (Jun 22, 2010)

Chapter 24 is out...in Italian :\


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 22, 2010)

We really need a dedicated group for this series.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 22, 2010)

how can you have a dedicated group if there's goddamn stickers everywhere


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jun 22, 2010)

See my Suikoden defense. The same damn rule applies. And its no worse than the idea of tops or trading cards being used to decide the ultimate battle of good and evil.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 25, 2010)

^ And beyblade/yugioh has no dedicated translators neither!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 11, 2010)

For those who actually _enjoy_ this manga. I did a search and found a possible script that might hold some of us over.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Blazer Drive
24th BLAZE "The Fomenting"
Pg. 1
A depressing tune
Is being played.

Pg. 2
Sumiya - How do you feel, Kaine?
At least this is brighter than the cell, no?
Kaine - Ugh.

You brought me here again... so you're gonna use my body this time?
This isn't funny. Free me already.

Sumiya - I wouldn't wanna work my OT with you, either.
All because you'll just do whatever you want.
But we have to right now.

Kaine...you are to unravel the secret behind Daichi-kun.
He's important to us.
Mind where you're standing.

Pg. 3
This time, I'll experiment by activating my Enku and the Blue Shouko simultaneously.
Combined with the machine, you'll be forced into Blazer Drive mode.

Kaine - I'm not your guinea pig...
Get me outta here...

Sumiya - I've also placed your Jimmy on your body to help neutralize it.
When it looks like your body can't take anymore, I'll stop it immediately.

Kaine – GYAAAAA!

Pg. 4
[Help me!!]

[Sis!!]

[I'm alone, all alone!!!]

[What's this? Why do I see myself!?]

[Sis!?]

Pg. 5
[!! Who's that!?]
[That's not my sister!!]

[The Quilin's picture book...!?]

Pg. 6
[Daichi!!]

Pg. 7
Sumiya - This is marvelous.
Just look at the atmosphere.

The flow of time is beginning to distort, as well.

Kaine - What's this...?
Don't look at my insides!

I'll...I'll see...

I'll see...the inside of your head~~

AAAAAH!

Pg. 8
Haha, I can see all your internals. I can see them.
*hah*
*hah*
With that good "badump badump" sound.

Sumiya - So it seems you've cleared both Enku and Shouko at once,
Kaine.

Pg. 9
??? - [Hide-n'-go-seek.]

Ginga - If you manage to hide from me in here, I'll give you 500 yen.
Daichi – For real? Deal!

Pg. 10
Makiura - Daichi's inside this sewer, correct?
If you value your life, then move,
Ginga.
Ginga - Li...Like I would!!

Makiura - You're just as foolish as your parents, I see.
What could a weak kid like you ever do?

Ginga - Makiura,
So the one who killed our parents is...!!

Makiura - Oho, hold on there. That was just an accident.
I also lost my own teacher, Professor Yan.

Those Mystickers the professor gave birth to spread throughout the world.
Solving the mystery behind it is my job as an assistant.
You should understand this, as your parents often took you to the lab.

Pg. 11
After that, the world relies on Mystickers, the eco-energy, as a power source.
Albert, who was also a fellow researcher, then founded the “Next Company”,
And will probably take over the world in no time.

However, I'll cover the globe with "another method".
And for that, I'll need Daichi.
You do understand, don't you...Ginga...?

If your parents are still alive,
I'm sure they'd say the same thing.

Ginga - Yeah...I understand...
Makiura - Very good.

Pg. 12
As you really lack persuasive power
When talking with a child.
[I kept telling Daichi we're playing hide-n'-go-seek.]
[It might not be much, but for now, I'll have to buy some time.]

Makiura - I shall change your heart...
via another method, then.

Ginga - You put Mysticker on your own body?

Pg. 13
Makiura - Guh.

I can draw out its power now. Hey...take me to Daichi this instant.
This place reeks.
Ginga - Ugh...
It's your mouth...that smells...

Makiura – Haah.

Pg. 14
Then how 'bout you...

Check it again!!!

Ginga - This seriously hurts.

I can't protect Daichi.
I don't wanna die. Someone, help!!

Pg. 15
[Who...]

[Who's that...?]

Pg. 16
Makiura - So you're fully awake now.

With this, Plan 2 is complete. Just a little more...

*cough*
*cough*

Pg. 17
*hah*
*hah*
Just a little more...a little more...

Sumiya - Quilin-sama.

I have good news.

Pg. 18
Gen – Seriously, what a waste,
given his hacking skills.
Melon - The one who deemed Godhand like you'd
Also let your skill go to waste, no?

Gen - Ugh.

Kyuuri, you better join the Guardians.
You can't just let your awesome skill go to waste!!
Sorry for poking fun at you.
Kyuri - It's Kyu-ri.
I acknowledge your apology, but you turned on my anger switch just now.

Sorry though, no one can bind my wings of freedom as a NEET.

I hardly care about the Guardians, myself.
Just call me if you've got more fun games.
Gen - He-Hey!

Pg. 19
Kyuri - Ah,
I forgot. One more thing...
Gen – Are you having second thoughts!?

Kyuri - I entered hard-coming information
I got while reversing their line in the folder on your desktop.

Melon - Hard-coming...
Information...?

Kyuri - The location of Quilin Realm's base.

Well then, I'm off to rescue my Megu-chan with the money you gave me.
See ya.

Pg. 20
Gen - Ugh~ The more I think about it, the more wasteful I find it.
Melon - Don't worry, he'll be back.
He's bound to come back once he's out of money.

Tekojii - And I'll let Kyuri borrow my glasses anytime-ime-ime.
This battle had me excited after I reported to Granny-y-y.

Gen - Geez...and Daichi and Misora left for a mission straightway.

Well, just picking up Kuroki shouldn't be too hard for them.

Pg. 21
Tetsuji - Big Bro Tetsuo, look. My leg went in and got stuck.
Tetsuo - Did you get even bigger, Tetsuji?
You can't just jump on the car, like I do.

Tetsuji - E~~h, but I wanna be just like you.
Tetsuo - Tetsuji, you're such~

Tetsuji - Let's blaze out, big bro.
Tetsuo - Right, Tetsuji.

Pg. 22
Daichi - Why'd we have to run into this?
The taiyaki we just bought are all squished.
Misora - Their coordination is so good.

What should we do?
Daichi - We'll have to work together, then.

Tetsuji - Big bro, are those the bad guys?
Tetsuo - You bet. They're Kuroki's friends, after all.
And they're trying to split us up.

Tetsuji – I can't forgive'em, then.
Tetsuo - Our bond is the strongest of all, even stronger than our bodies.

We'll attack after I wipe away my tears.

Hardening checked.

Pg. 23
You do as your brother says, alright?
Tetsuji - Yup.

Pg. 24
Daichi - Are you alright, Misora?
Misora - Yeah, I barely made it.

Tetsuji - I'm coming too, big bro.

Pg. 25
Daichi - Holy~
Tetsuo - Go, Tetsuji.

Daichi - [Tamamayu!!]

Pg. 26
KAMIDZUJI.
== God Hammer

Pg. 27
Whoa, he's rock hard!!

Tetsuo - TSUKISASHI
== Pico Devil Pierce

Pg. 28-29
Tetsuji - Big bro!!
[What's that!?]

Daichi - Misora!!
Nice timing.

Misora - I told you we'll fight as a pair, as well.
Tengoku - Nice, Misora-sama.

Pg. 30
Tetsuji - How dare you feed my brother
to that weird monster!

Daichi - Whoa!!

Pg. 31
Wha...What's with those fingers...!!?
The perspective seems a bit strange, though...

Tetsuo - Tetsuji, you're crying for your brother?

Tetsuji - You can finally use your Gulliver Mysticker, big bro!?

Pg. 32

Pg. 33

Pg.34
Big bro, I wanna use Gulliver, too.
Tetsuo - You can't use it, yet.

Just do as your brother says.

Tetsuji - But I wanna be just like you, big bro.
Tetsuo - Are you disobeying me? Alright, here we go, Tetsuji.

Pg. 35
Fuh.

...! They're gone.
Where'd they go!?

There's something on Tetsuji...
Tetsuji - Big bro...

Tetsuji – Aren't those taiyakis?

Pg. 37
Isn't this that idiot Kuroki's favorite?

I'll eat'em, then.

Tetsuji - You took all the good stuff, big bro. No fair.
Tetsuo - Stop complaining already, Tetsuji. Teamwork's important, alright?

Pg. 38
Daichi - We'll show you that real teamwork and forced teamwork are completely different.

Pg. 38-39
Tetsuo - Ouch.

Misora - No way!!

Daichi - My Izunagami!
== Lightning God

Tetsuo – What'd you just say? Your body and voice are so tiny
I can't even hear~

Now, crash down.
KYOUDAIKYODAI PRESS!!!
== Giant Brothers' Press

Pg. 40-41
Tetsuo - Huh?
Tetsuji - Huh?

Kuroki - The grudge for food runs deep.
That's what they said!

Pg. 42
Tetsuo - He cut...through our body...!?

Kuroki - I'll take it, then.

Daichi - Kuroki!!
Misora - Kuroki-san!!

Daichi - Oh yeah, Kuroki's Necromancer can cut through souls.
The hardness of the body doesn't matter.

Kuroki - Alright, let's get going then,
Daichi, Misora.
Misora - Welcome back.
Daichi - OK, we'll show you to the new HQ.

Kuroki - Nope,
We're off to buy taiyaki at the Shiba Shop.

Pg. 43
Makiura - I see.

So Kaine can withstand two of them now?

Sumiya - Yes...I would like to proceed to testing with three Mystickers.
However, all I currently have are my Enku and the Blue Shoukos. For that...

Makiura - No need to say it...Here, use my Quilin...

Sumiya - Thank you very much.
This trust you placed on me, I will not...

Pg. 44-45
guarantee...
** The unexpected betrayal puts an end to his evil scheme!! The great quake in the next chapter!! **

that I will honor it, though...

Makiura - Su...Sumiya,
You bastard...


----------



## Tangible (Jul 11, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> For those who actually _enjoy_ this manga. I did a search and found a possible script that might hold some of us over.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


You can find the raw already if you know what you're doing


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't see the problem with the stickers. Most of the time I forgot that they are even stickers and just think of them as tattoos. But regardless, whats the big deal about using stickers for power?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Jul 11, 2010)

I played Suikoden, to me its not that big a deal. Because in those games you have to have runes to use magic, and the hero always has one the true runes. So it's not a big deal to me, but some people gotta find something to complain about.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 27, 2010)

Link removed

Chapter 24 is out finally. Enjoy.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 27, 2010)

Now that I think about it, is this manga still coming out?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 27, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> Now that I think about it, is this manga still coming out?





Jareth Dallis said:


> ch.12
> 
> Chapter 24 is out finally. Enjoy.



ta da          .


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 27, 2010)

There were massive delays since groups seem to drop it after three months. I will read the new chapter tonight.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 30, 2010)

Jareth Dallis said:


> There were massive delays since groups seem to drop it after three months. I will read the new chapter tonight.


really? Oh well I am reading this and it is interesting so far. My backup for "Psyren"


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Nov 30, 2010)

I haven't read yet because I was doing national novel writer month. But I might find time tonight. From what I hear it was a good chapter.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Dec 4, 2010)

So read it. Man that was a shocker, didn't see it coming. Now if they would get 25 out!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 5, 2011)

well of course he dropped the manga, the stickers were stupid to begin with, and seishi should have never wrapped up 666 in such a hurry in order to start this retardation of STICKERS


----------



## Inugami (Apr 5, 2011)

I just hope if his next manga is a battle one this time he doesn't focus much on equipments(o-parts and stickers) like his last two.

I just don't like battle manga with them.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, i thought the Stickers were a terrible idea too  What's next? You gonna use magnets or bobby pins to get powers?


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 5, 2011)

Seishi uses the theme of mediums for power, deal with it. It's definitely better than an overblown plot where the main villain has entitlement issues.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 5, 2011)

The thing with that is, O-parts were a great medium, they could be anything really 

And then we look at Blazer Drive. Stickers.................okay


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 5, 2011)

Did you even read the first chapter? It's explained it's essentially free energy in a form even Charlie Brown could use.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 5, 2011)

I did, and i hated it because there were stickers there


----------



## Gunners (Apr 5, 2011)

The stickers part didn't bother me in the end as overall it is insignificant. That being said I get the impression that the sKisimoto was not interested in the work as the world wasn't explained the characters were not really developed.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 5, 2011)

hehehe..stickers


----------



## Penance (Apr 5, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> hehehe..stickers



Stickers...Tattoos on your neck/stomach...what's the difference?


----------



## Inugami (Apr 5, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Seishi uses the theme of mediums for power, *deal with it*. It's definitely better than an overblown plot where the main villain has entitlement issues.




Problem was that not much people wanted to deal with that .

O-Parts were kind of cool at the beginning but I don't remember why later I started to dislike them, it was at the end of the tourney I think.

Stickers were lame to me since chapter one,  still I read more than a volume...but I don't feel the urge of read more.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Apr 6, 2011)

Funny you two bitch about stickers, Suikoden is a successful RPG series and the magic system is runes. Not much of a difference, its still a fucking symbol on the hand. You don't like it, fine, don't read it, so why don't you two act like adults instead of whiny children, because it isn't what you wanted.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 6, 2011)

Tattoo's and stickers are 2 different things  In Star ocean i'd take runology and symbology over a small piece of adhesive paper with a little picture on it like a 4 year old


----------



## Inugami (Apr 6, 2011)

Jareth Dallis said:


> Funny you two bitch about stickers, Suikoden is a successful RPG series and the magic system is runes. Not much of a difference, its still a fucking symbol on the hand. You don't like it, fine, don't read it, so why don't you two act like adults instead of whiny children, because it isn't what you wanted.



LOL dude I'm just expressing myself if you are an adult deal with it.

I enjoyed Satan666, this one? not so much ,and I actually care about this mangaka but not because of that I'm going to be a fanboy of him that like everything he puts in his mangas. 

And wth with suikoden? , I said that about the stickers because a lot of people didn't want to deal with it, and obviously unlike Suikoden this one didn't become successful, of course isn't just the stickers fault.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jul 17, 2012)

Necroing this.

I'm still disappointed that he ended 666 Satan for THIS. I remain convinced that his editors pushed him to finish that so he'd have a new series for their new magazine.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 17, 2012)

I agree, 666 was much superior until the ending...before that, it had given me the feeling that it could go on for a while, with a lot of different ways for the story to open up, both characterwise and plot wise. But instead we get a rushed non ending and fucking stickers


----------

